# Felt 2009



## esenkay

http://www.feltracing.com/09/


----------



## caseyls

I can't wait until my F15x shows up.


----------



## brentster

Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course all the F's and AR's look sexy as hell, but take a look at the
Urban bikes: The Curbside looks like something from the future. I love the white stem, handlebars and wheels.

http://www.feltracing.com/09/product.aspx?catid=1590,1596,1612&pid=8949


----------



## RSPDiver

Oh wow, they added the F75-F95 over night. I was a bit concerned when I didn't see those listed, that Felt was going all carbon for road bikes.


----------



## abracadabra

Any word on MSRP's $$ yet?


----------



## brentster

Take the 2008 prices and add a zero.


----------



## atrain

caseyls said:


> I can't wait until my F15x shows up.


What's it going for, I don't see any pricing information up yet?


----------



## jm3

atrain said:


> What's it going for, I don't see any pricing information up yet?


As with most manufacturers, Felt prices are up for 2009. If there's a specific price you're looking for on a model, I'll be happy to post msrp for anyone.


----------



## theychosenone

jm3 said:


> As with most manufacturers, Felt prices are up for 2009. If there's a specific price you're looking for on a model, I'll be happy to post msrp for anyone.


What would the price be for the AR Team/AR1 frameset alone? If not, the complete bikes prices will do too. Thanks


----------



## atrain

jm3 said:


> As with most manufacturers, Felt prices are up for 2009. If there's a specific price you're looking for on a model, I'll be happy to post msrp for anyone.


I'd love to know the F15x msrp.


----------



## abracadabra

jm3 said:


> As with most manufacturers, Felt prices are up for 2009. If there's a specific price you're looking for on a model, I'll be happy to post msrp for anyone.


Hi Jim. Do you have MSRP for the F15X and the F35X Cross bikes? Thanks!
-William


----------



## jm3

theychosenone said:


> What would the price be for the AR Team/AR1 frameset alone? If not, the complete bikes prices will do too. Thanks


No price on the AR Team just yet, but it won't be cheap boys and girls. Shimano is saying that you can take the price of any current Dura-Ace bike and add around $2K if it's spec'd with 7970. The AR hasn't been listed as a frameset only, but I know it will be soon. I'm guessing $2700.00 for the frameset. I get to start riding a prototype next week, and I'll report on it.

When I get tot the shop today, I'll post some pricing for everyone. I do remember that the AR4, due at the end of the month, will be $3875.00 spec'd with Ultegra SL. I think the AR2 is $6299.00, but I'm not 100% on that one.

I'll post 'cross pricing in a few hours. Anything else? Also, there's a surprise frame coming for the fixie crowd, but that's all I can say To be honest, I don't know a whole lot more except the material from which it's made. Let's just say it's the "real" deal...you can take it from there.


----------



## brentster

jm3 said:


> When I get to the shop today, I'll post some pricing for everyone. I do remember that the AR4, due at the end of the month, will be *$3,875.00 *spec'd with Ultegra SL.


Well relatively speaking, thats a good price. The Madone 5.2, also with SL, jumped up $900 to $*4,100*. $900 and all they did was change the paint a little bit!!!!!!


----------



## Blue 58

Hi Jim,
I'm curious to know the 09 pricing on Z bikes, in particular the 25. Thanks.


----------



## richsto

*Non-Carbon Selection?*

Is it just me or is it odd that there are no non-carbon road bikes with a component group higher than 105? Not putting down 105, it's a fine component set, but is this Felt's way of saying that all their "high performance" road bikes will be carbon?

Felt's builds good stuff and stands behind it but it would be nice to see some higher end aluminum, aluminum/carbon, or (gasp) steel frames in their lineup. I guess the trend is towards carbon road bikes which is fine (I rode an F4C for a while) but it seems they are leaving out a portion of the market which could otherwise benefit from their quality products.

Just my two cents. Perhaps they're not done adding to the catalog yet.


----------



## brentster

richsto said:


> Is it just me or is it odd that there are no non-carbon road bikes with a component group higher than 105? Not putting down 105, it's a fine component set, but is this Felt's way of saying that all their "high performance" road bikes will be carbon?
> 
> Felt's builds good stuff and stands behind it but it would be nice to see some higher end aluminum, aluminum/carbon, or (gasp) steel frames in their lineup. I guess the trend is towards carbon road bikes which is fine (I rode an F4C for a while) but it seems they are leaving out a portion of the market which could otherwise benefit from their quality products.
> 
> Just my two cents. Perhaps they're not done adding to the catalog yet.


Its just you. Nothing "odd" about not offering anything above 105 on aluminim frames. Trek, doesn't either, nor does Specialized. Most likely Giant and Orbea don't as well.

They listen to the market. The market says that aluminum is the "value" frame now. Lets face it, the frame is the most important part of the bike. After 80 miles in the saddle, I couldn't give a flip if my brake calipers or deraileur says 105 or ultegra on it. I want the best riding, most effecient, and most comfortable frame I can get my hands on, without braking the bank too much. Carbon fiber is awesome these days. My F3 makes my old carbon Specialized Allez seem like a fiberglass noodle.

Cheers


----------



## richsto

I don't follow everyone else's catalog offerings so apparently it's just me.  

Again, not knocking a specific component system or carbon fiber frames for that matter. Carbon fiber frames, especially Felt's, are terrific. Just not my first preference. I would prefer to have a high performance build with an alternative (high performance) frame material. Other frame materials can be made to perform as well (and provide comfort) in many respects, carbon just seems to be all the rage right now. Each material has it's benefits and weakness....

I guess I'm just in the minority - must be getting old. Strike that.... I am old.


----------



## that guy again

Whoa, the prices are getting crazy. I was going to wait and see what I could get from Felt for '09, but jumped on a leftover '08 from another brand instead. Glad I did.


----------



## jm3

Here are some prices for everyone:
F15X - $2499.00
F35X - $1599.00
F60X - $1199.00

Z1R - $7299.00
Z15 - $4899.00
Z25 - $3499.00
Z35 Team - $2599.00
Z35 - $2199.00
Z45 - $1799.00
Z70 - $1599.00
Z80 - $1099.00
Z100 - $799.00

Anything else?


----------



## oski19

f 95 team price please? Thanks!


----------



## jm3

oski19 said:


> f 95 team price please? Thanks!


$849.00


----------



## oski19

Thanks!


----------



## berny1234

What about the F3sl?


----------



## Borti

+1 for the F3SL

What about the TK series track bikes?

Thanks!


----------



## skritikos

Jim, are they going to offer a "Z" frameset too? They have no info on the under development site.


----------



## Mark H

berny1234 said:


> What about the F3sl?


The new Roadbikeaction had a price of $3599!! I think I've found my new bike


----------



## caseyls

I haven't been back here for a couple days and I am proud to report my F15X has arrived. I have not had a chance to finish the build on it but should be able to finish it off tomarrow. I am not a huge fan of the green yet but then again I may just need to get a bit of dirt on it.


----------



## Broomwagon

*Price of Z Frameset*

Will Felt offer the Z in a frameset only this year? If so, at what price? I didn't see it on their website.


----------



## jm3

F3SL has an msrp of $3699.00.

There is a Z frame, still named the Z1. $2599.00

skritikos, I'll get back to you soon with my thoughts on the other thing.


----------



## romevelo

Hey,

thanks for posting all this info. Can you give us the prices on the new hardtail xc bikes?? Specifically the 6 series. 

Hey...I like to play in the dirt too.

Thanks.


----------



## skritikos

jm3 said:


> F3SL has an msrp of $3699.00.
> 
> *There is a Z frame, still named the Z1. $2599.00*
> 
> skritikos, I'll get back to you soon with my thoughts on the other thing.



1) Jim, we need photos    

2) It's OK, just sent a PM when you can. I am still tweaking my current bike, but it seems that I will be on the market soon :idea: 


Thanks,
Stamatis


----------



## Juanfco3

*Ar2*

any word on when the AR 2 are available for purchase?


----------



## theychosenone

Thanks for the info. Have been a Cervelo rider for a while now, but the Felt AR bikes are really tempting, especially as the 2009 Cervelo colour schemes don't do it for me. Anyone knows if the alternate seatpost mentioned on the Felt website is for the purpose of set-forward of set-back positioning? Was looking to get the AR as a direct replacement for the Soloist Team, which had the reversible seatpost thingie. I'm planning to use the AR for main road and occasional TT/tri purposes.

Thanks



jm3 said:


> No price on the AR Team just yet, but it won't be cheap boys and girls. Shimano is saying that you can take the price of any current Dura-Ace bike and add around $2K if it's spec'd with 7970. The AR hasn't been listed as a frameset only, but I know it will be soon. I'm guessing $2700.00 for the frameset. I get to start riding a prototype next week, and I'll report on it.
> 
> When I get tot the shop today, I'll post some pricing for everyone. I do remember that the AR4, due at the end of the month, will be $3875.00 spec'd with Ultegra SL. I think the AR2 is $6299.00, but I'm not 100% on that one.
> 
> I'll post 'cross pricing in a few hours. Anything else? Also, there's a surprise frame coming for the fixie crowd, but that's all I can say To be honest, I don't know a whole lot more except the material from which it's made. Let's just say it's the "real" deal...you can take it from there.


----------



## neilthemeal

Any idea on the MSRP of the Felt F75 for 2009?

Thanks


----------



## neilthemeal

bump for one more msrp


----------



## jm3

Sorry, guys, I've been busy. I'll post more pricing tomorrow. Or, at least I'll try!


----------



## terbennett

I agree with Richsto. Why don't they offer a higher component group on anything other than carbon? It's not the best out there. It's just the trend. I guess I will keep my trusty F55 with alu/carbon frame and Dura Ace. One thing is that I see more F55s and the older F65 and F45s than any of the carbon models. It's sort of odd considering 4out of 5 Trek road bikes I see are the carbon models. Maybe this trend to carbon is a way of getting more people buying carbon.


----------



## puckpack

Jim,

Thanks for all the info about the 09 Felts. I am going to print it off and hide it under my wife's pillow as she begins to shop for Christmas!


----------



## Quest08

Great info Jim, thanks so much for taking the time to post.:thumbsup:


----------



## theychosenone

The AR1 was back on the website yesterday, but disappeared again today. Interesting..


----------



## brentster

theychosenone said:


> The AR1 was back on the website yesterday, but disappeared again today. Interesting..


I don't see an AR1. I see an AR Team, AR2, and AR4.


----------



## jm3

Okay, here are some more prices:

F75 = $1569.00

TK2 = $1549.00
TK3 = $869.00

AR bikes have been pushed back to the "end of Nov" and the AR1 is being finalized.

Six Team = $4999.00
Six Elite = $2999.00
No Six Comp price as yet.

Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## vertr

jm3 said:


> Okay, here are some more prices:
> 
> F75 = $1569.00
> 
> TK2 = $1549.00
> TK3 = $869.00
> 
> AR bikes have been pushed back to the "end of Nov" and the AR1 is being finalized.
> 
> Six Team = $4999.00
> Six Elite = $2999.00
> No Six Comp price as yet.
> 
> Let me know if I missed anything.


Howabout the NINE's and the B12 and B16?

Thanks!

es


----------



## jm3

B16 = $2299.00
B12 = $3099.00

Nine Team = $4999.00
Nine Elite = $2999.00
Nine Race = $2349.00
Nine Comp = $1399.00
Nine Solo = $1649.00

Nine LTD frame = $2499.00


----------



## TheBandit

how about the f85?


----------



## feltrider309

Jim it would be awesome if you could post the prices for the F75 and F85. Thanks a lot


----------



## jeremyma

Prices for the 09s now seem to be up on the felt site. $1569 and $1249 for the F85 and F75


----------



## Juanfco3

hey JM3 do you know if felt is planing on selling those DEVOX componets and if so how much for that CF saddle


----------



## jetdog9

Here's something interesting (to me at least), maybe has some affect on why F75 price went up....

2008 F75 frame made in China.
2009 F75 frame made in Taiwan.


----------



## tbiker

*F95 and Z100*

can anyone help me out.. im trying to decide between these 2 bikes.. any advice or reviews on which is better?? F95 and Z100


----------

